

Show HN: Let's Chat – The code review - ttty
http://hackhat.com/p/130/lets-chat-analysis/?utm_source=hackernews

======
50shade
I really find the image lightbox functionality irritating. I stopped reading
because the words would be blacked out every time my mouse hovered over an
image or even beside it. Really poor UI/UX design there.

